# Fs : candy cane, Yuma, mushroom



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello, trying to make some room in my aquarium, also want to go with more sps so have a few thing I want to sell...
Got a colony of 25+ head green candy cane, I'll like to get $100 for this piece
Red candy cane 2-3 heads $25
Rock with emerald green Yuma 4 on a rock(2 small 2 huge ones about 5"+ round)$90
About 5" rock with about 20 green palys , 1 Orange ricordea and maybe 1 nuclear green paly(not sure) $60
Some leathers 5-10 $
5-6" rock with bright green rhodactis shroom ,about 14 of them,$60
Also a bright orange sponge about 4-5" $25
Located in surrey




































Let me know if you interested
Thank you

« Previous Thread | Next Thread »

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Candy cane $85
Yuma rock 75
Ricordea and paly rock $50
Discount on multiple


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Candy cane colony and gree rhodactis gone
Orange ric and palys $45
Yuma rock $70
Red candy $25
Sponge $20


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Red candy pending
Open to trade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Add the gsp rock $15
Also got some blue mushroom


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Just Yuma left $50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nthnrtch (May 15, 2015)

Willing to trade GSP???


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

*FS : purple torch, neon green branching hammer, frogspawn & Duncan*

Torch $110(4 heads)
Hammer 100(6-7 heads)
Duncan $100(60+ heads)
Green purple frog $80(8-9 heads)
Green pink frog $50(5 heads)


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness.. Beautiful corals!! Good luck with the sale!


----------



## ChefPaakk (Oct 25, 2014)

Have any red candy cane left?


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

No, no more candy, lol... Just euphylia atm


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you.....


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

What species of Euphylia?


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

The ones in my other post, torch, frogspawn and hammer


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Terribly sorry.. I was looking in this one. Lol

How large is your gsp rock?


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't be sorry, lol....
I only have Yuma left from this post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you still have some corals left?


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes still got some frogspawns and hammer left, going to pm u my #


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Got some frags of frogs and hammer
Hammer 4 heads $45
Hammer3 heads $35
Frog pink and green 3 heads x 2 $25 each
Frog green and purple 4 heads $35 2 heads $25
Duncan gone
Also trade for other coral zoas or sps thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

2x frogspawns 3 heads $ 20 each
Green and purple frog 4 heads 30, 2 heads $20
Also interested in trade


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

*FS : green birdnest,season greeting green Monti with blue*

Got this 3 sps for sale $25 each or $60 for all of them
Green birdnest 4x4 approx
Season greeting 2.5x2.5
Green Monti with blue polyps 4x4 
For fast response text 604-512-2017, located in surrey, no hold
Thanx


----------

